# Socket AM3 News



## johnsonwk2 (Apr 8, 2008)

I hope this is not a repost but if it is then I apologize.

Wanted to start a thread about news for the upcomming Socket AM3 processors from AMD. I've found it to be kind of difficult to find too much about them so I wanted to see what others came up with and what everyone thinks.

Here is one article I did find with a little information. http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2007/07/20/amd_socket_am3_processors_to_work_in_am2_boards/1

It's hard to say until they release how they will match up with Intel, but I do have high hopes for them. The AM2+ Phenom was kind of a tease because it was an improvement but not near what they should have out.

Please post up any links you find about this topic and feal free to comment. My only request is that we remain bias because I honestly can't stand Intel OR AMD fan boys any more than Nvidia or ATI fanboys.


----------



## matthew0155 (Jan 14, 2008)

i think that the are rushing it out, i mean if this cant compete with intel in my opinion thats it for them there screwed. They need to really lock it up and beat intel and get some loyalty back. Then intel will just make something better still, and hopefully it will continue this way it would be good for us the consumers.


----------



## johnsonwk2 (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree that I believe they are rushing it, but I really think that they need to at this point. Intel has had their quad cores out way to long for AMD not to have theirs. Intel is always a step ahead and always will be, but AMD still brings other things to the table.


----------



## matthew0155 (Jan 14, 2008)

I dont believe that they ALWAYS will be, to be honest i hope they get the upper hand on intel to make more money devolop faster, get back to the top. Your right they do need to have some quad cores out also.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Don't forget that if it was not for AMD, we would all be paying $600 for a 500mHz processor


----------



## johnsonwk2 (Apr 8, 2008)

simpswr said:


> Don't forget that if it was not for AMD, we would all be paying $600 for a 500mHz processor


This is absolutly true, and is also one of the reasons I support there products as often as I can.


----------

